
Ask HN: Starting a Consulting Business - ychandler
Hey HN - I remember some threads in the past about starting a consulting business. I am not a developer but I can do Product consulting (surveys, user interviews, pricing and data analysis).<p>Do you have suggestions on how to get started?
======
iSloth
Start networking if your not already, and talking to your existing contacts -
Consultancy opportunities more often than not come from your immediate network
of people, certainly in the short term.

~~~
ychandler
Thanks, yeah already doing that a ton!

------
jason2323
Hey if you’re getting into Product Consulting, I’d love to speak to you. I
have a product that we think might be useful for product consultants and would
love to get your thoughts on it

~~~
ychandler
Sounds awesome, I am happy to help. Email me - me@seenontheinter.net

